# Nismo Strut Bar



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Looking for this older version of titanium Nismo strut bar for r33/r34. In a very good condition or brand new in box. Will pay a good money for that. Please write me offers with PM. Thanks









Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Junior osbey (Oct 22, 2020)

I have the titanium Nismo strut bar for r33/r34 available for sales 
You can pm on [email protected]


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Member since 5 days ago. Think you are a fake account.....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

others also tried via pm...
It's frustrating

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

can be closed

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------

